# Digitizing With Wacom Cintiq?



## Adams Scrnprnt (Jan 1, 2008)

Is there anyone in here that is digitizing using a Wacom Cintiq tablet?


----------



## DakotaPrintArt (Dec 20, 2007)

Check with Wilcom - they used to partner with Wacom and could direct you to some digitizers that use them. I seem to recall a digitizer in Atlanta - Joe Green, that's really his name. Also has his own line of designs - JAG.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I tried for a few weeks using a Wacom Intuos, wondering if I could digitize better and faster with a tablet. I then gave up, and went back to using my trusty old mouse. i think Fluid also made a post regarding his experience with a tablet.


----------



## Walter T (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't use the Cintiq. Will recuire adaptation to it I think (eye-hand coördination is different from classic set up). Though I've been using Wacom for many years now, both on Mac and Windows. Can't live without them. I use the tablet for everything: navigating, copying, scrolling... and of course for designing. The mouse is lying in a far away corner and serves only to wake the computer when in energy-modus by giving the mouse a shove...


----------



## Adams Scrnprnt (Jan 1, 2008)

DakotaPrintArt said:


> Check with Wilcom - they used to partner with Wacom and could direct you to some digitizers that use them. I seem to recall a digitizer in Atlanta - Joe Green, that's really his name. Also has his own line of designs - JAG.


Thanks for your input! -JA


----------



## Adams Scrnprnt (Jan 1, 2008)

Walter T said:


> I don't use the Cintiq. Will recuire adaptation to it I think (eye-hand coördination is different from classic set up). Though I've been using Wacom for many years now, both on Mac and Windows. Can't live without them. I use the tablet for everything: navigating, copying, scrolling... and of course for designing. The mouse is lying in a far away corner and serves only to wake the computer when in energy-modus by giving the mouse a shove...


I agree. We too have been using Graphire tablets for years and life would not be the same without them! -JA


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

We're talking about digitizing for embroidery, right?


----------



## Walter T (Dec 27, 2007)

In my case, yes, but also graphic design, digital printing, surfing, ... I do all my handling of PC's on Wacom tablets.


----------



## threadartist (Dec 18, 2007)

If you go with a Cintiq, make sure you verify that you have all of the requirements needed. 

I was ready to purchase last year and thankfully, the wonderful folks at 3DV allowed me to hook up to it first. I digitize using my laptop and Wilcom software. My laptop (Toshiba Satellite) was not able to use the wonderful, tight resolution that the Cintiq is famous for so until I purchase a new laptop, which won't be for a few years, it's a no-go for me. 

P.S. I understand that they just this month came out with two new versions of the Cintiq which are substantially more affordable than the one I was considering so they definately have lots of options if your computer is compatible.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Which versions have the image right on the tablet?


----------



## Walter T (Dec 27, 2007)

binki said:


> Which versions have the image right on the tablet?


That would be the Cintiq or PL tablets.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I wish they'd had their 12" model several months ago when we were gathering everything for our business! Now we'll need to wait until we're bringing in some money.


----------



## jlcanterbury (Jul 26, 2007)

I received a Wacom intuos 3 as a Christmas gift this year and to be honest I don't see myself using it all that often. I might give it another try, but I feel much more comfortable using my mouse...

The tablet is hard to get used to... looking at the screen while drawing on the table is tough and doesn't give me the results that I am looking for... maybe it just takes some getting used to, but first hand I didn't like it too much.


----------



## Walter T (Dec 27, 2007)

jlcanterbury said:


> I received a Wacom intuos 3 as a Christmas gift this year and to be honest I don't see myself using it all that often. I might give it another try, but I feel much more comfortable using my mouse...
> 
> The tablet is hard to get used to... looking at the screen while drawing on the table is tough and doesn't give me the results that I am looking for... maybe it just takes some getting used to, but first hand I didn't like it too much.


An A3 format is imho way too large, it fills up you're complete desktop. I use A5 formats (3 tablets) and it is just fine and precise enough. On my Mac I work on 2 screens (19 & 22 Lacie Blue) symoultaniously and my tablet is spread over the 2 screens. I can pinpoint a very smal spot without a problem. I agree that it took some getting used to because the eye-hand-coördinatie differs from the useall. But I like to see you draw a circle or write your name with a mouse. I can write an entire text with my pen without trouble. But I have to say I use a Wacom tablet for many years now. I will take on anyone in a speed challenge mouse versus tablet  

A3 format would be nice on a cintiq (you then look at it again as if it where a paper). For scetching and designing very nice... but can't afford that...


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Walter T said:


> ..... But I like to see you draw a circle or write your name with a mouse. I can write an entire text with my pen without trouble. .


I agree, with the writing my name/signature part... I only use my tablet on those kinds of jobs. But when making a circle, where you just click the circle button, input the diameter and hit the return key, a mouse is still up to that job.

My observation here is that; when doing manual drawings/sketches, and to simulate drawing on a piece of paper, a tablet is the way to go, and specially when you need the pressure sensitive functions. Also for real artists, when doing drawings from scratch, the tablet is the best tool.

But when making precise geometrical shapes where you input the size values anyway (which is the case on most embroidered logos), using a mouse is still faster. Even for tracing curves using Bezier, where you use the left and right click most of the time, and a scanned jpeg image of a logo is already on the screen, the mouse is still the way to go. Of course, this is just me talking here, it could be different for others.



Walter T said:


> I will take on anyone in a speed challenge mouse versus tablet  ...


I just might take you up on that on a BMW logo....


----------



## DakotaPrintArt (Dec 20, 2007)

jlcanterbury said:


> The tablet is hard to get used to... looking at the screen while drawing on the table is tough and doesn't give me the results that I am looking for... maybe it just takes some getting used to, but first hand I didn't like it too much.


 
Actually, the digitizers that I know that use Wacom use the touch-screen tablet and use the pen right on their monitor. Joe can digitize in an amazingly short amount of time using it.


----------



## Walter T (Dec 27, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> I agree, with the writing my name/signature part... I only use my tablet on those kinds of jobs. But when making a circle, where you just click the circle button, input the diameter and hit the return key, a mouse is still up to that job.
> 
> My observation here is that; when doing manual drawings/sketches, and to simulate drawing on a piece of paper, a tablet is the way to go, and specially when you need the pressure sensitive functions. Also for real artists, when doing drawings from scratch, the tablet is the best tool.
> 
> ...


I would be very glad to do so. And I'm still convinced (based upon years of experience  ) that I'll be quicker.

Everyone has to work in the which ever way is the best for him/her. But there is still a thought I want to share... as far as clicking on which ever button, whether it is to draw a circle or surfing or whatever... the clicking can be done whith the pen (even faster). Just tick twice whit the pen on the tablet. It has the same function as double clicking whit your mouse. The time you need to put away the pen (in it's stand) pick up your mouse, is again time gained by the tablet user... 

On the other hand it is my opion that by mixing the use of both, you will never completly get used to using the tablet. I am litteraly grown on the tablet (Don't know if that's correct English, just want to say it has become a part of me.).
Even now whyle typing, the pen is still in my hand (I only type using 4 or 5 fingers). So when I've to click on something, I 've the pen in the right position in a winck off an eye.
But every one will have his own truth...
Just my 2 cents...


----------

